# My ferret Charlie



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Charlie, one of my three ferrets.
He's a little chubby, so we went for a walk for exercise :lol:



























"Stop it."








"Stop it, stupid human!"








"You're still annoying"


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlie is beautiful and I love the chubbers.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Charlie is beautiful and I love the chubbers.


Yeah, I love them big too, but the judges at the latest show said he was a little plump. But before that, he won 2nd place twice


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love his adorable little face! I like 'em a bit plump myself.  Very nice pictures!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw he is cute


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

He's such a cutie!!! I have a ferret my self who is 7 years old which in ferret years is pretty old! Gotta love ferrets


----------



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2011)

How adorable.

Ferrets are very cute, yours especially!


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

hahahah he's so cute!!! being a fatty is definitely what makes him so adorable


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Adorable!
I've never seen anyone walking a ferret, so this was cute and surprising.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Charlie looks great, and seems happy to be outside roaming about on his walk.


----------

